# Storing Wood in attic?



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I was wondering if it was ok to store wood in the attic of a house where it gets 150F in the summer and freezing in the winter. would storing it on the rafters of the shed out back be ok too?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I would only be concerned about the amount of weight you are putting in the attic. Rafters are not designed to support a lot of weight.

I don't know the limit but I know I would not put more than 100 pounds per rafter. If the wood is supported by multiple rafters (likely) you could obviously hold more.

I don't think the temperature variations is a problem if you allow the wood to acclimate in your shop for at least a couple of weeks before you do anything with it.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

As Rich has already pointed out, a major concern is the weight. It could range from no effect to sagging ceilings to a collapse!

But of a less dramatic concern would be the potential to interfere with your insulation. If your insulation has any loft above the level of the ceiling rafters, compressing the insulation with lumber defeats its purpose. As another possibility is that a layer of wood laying just above the insulation could trap moisture, leading to mold growth on both the insulation and the wood.

The shed, of course, does not have the issue of insulation. There I would worry even more about the rafter load. Sheds typically are no where as stoutly built as is a house. Unless the shed was purpose built to load its "attic", I would avoid it. You may however, be able to reinforce the rafters by sistering new ones to the existing rafters if you are willing to spend the money.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Im not talking loads of lumber here, just a few boards worth of good stuff.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you would have to drag up an awful lot of wood before it became a weight problem. And I think you would have to cover a substantial amount of space before it became a moisture problem. If the wood is already dry, you should have no problem. A shed is also fine as long as it doesn't leak and not exhibiting mold anywhere. I've stored in both and never had a problem. Just don't confuse a hot attic with a kiln for drying green wood, you don't get enough air circulation.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

If you stack it be sure and put "stickers' between the boards for circulation. You probably will be alright.


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

"Outta sight, outta mind" if you store the stuff up in the attic you'll probably never do anything with it. If you have a workshop, or garage, they make storage racks that attach to the ceiling over the garage door. I've never been a big fan of storing things in an attic, dragging things through the house, lugging them up those less than sturdy stairs and then negotiating between rafters, ac ducts, and wiring.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

The only thing I would be concerned about is the temperature difference. It will stress the wood, maybe causing end cracks. It's a reach, tho, you will probably be okay.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think an attic gets too hot. Put some scraps in the oven at 140 degrees for a few hours and you'll see some unpredictable movement. If its only a few boards i'd find a closet or somewhere else to put it.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

some of my walnut is cracking (eek!) just under a tarp in the yard - i guess because it has been 95-100 i think for the last month here! be careful!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I would also think about infestations, I use a lot of wood from my yard, not kiln dried.


----------

